# How is Edifier speakers compared with Harman Kardon's?



## avguyav (May 21, 2018)

Hello, how are the following speakers compared with each other?

Edifier Luna HD, e235, Luna and Harmon Kardon's Soundsticks III Wireless Bluetooth.

Are they relatively good compared with other speakers available on the market? I have a Sony 49X900E 4K TV and a MacBook Pro 2017. In general, should I connect the speakers directly to the laptop computer or to the back of the big screen TV? If at the back of the TV, what port and cable do you recommend? At present, I am connecting the TV to the computer via HDMI 2.0.

Any other product recommendations? Mainly for watching/listening classical music, movies on youtube and realistic 3D gaming. Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Depending upon how much sound quality you're after those are all likely to serve your needs. It's probably best to stick with a system that has a subwoofer though as tiny speakers will sound that way if you don't have one. For another potential option check out the Swan M50W. I have the smaller M20W and found that set to be surprisingly nice, so I imagine the M50W would only be better.


----------



## avguyav (May 21, 2018)

It is hard to tell how much sound quality I am after. I just want to feel like I am in an immerse environment. For example, feeling like in the venue if watching Symphony Orchestra. Feeling like part of the game if playing games, feeling like in the beach if watching videos about the beach, feeling like I were driving a spacship if watching Star War movies, etc.

Between the Edifier e235 and Harmon Kardon's Soundsticks III Wireless Bluetooth, which is better?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

At the price point of those products you won't be getting immersive sound. That would take quite a bit more I'm afraid, but for sure every one of them will be much better than the speakers that come with a computer.

The Soundsticks always struck me more as a lifestyle piece than an actual sound producing device, but I've never heard them so I can't say for certain.


----------



## avguyav (May 21, 2018)

Could you please recommend 3 not-so-expensive products that would give immersive sound?


----------

